# vinyl heat transfer vs. screen print



## Gyroink (May 30, 2011)

*vinyl heat transfer vs. image heat press transfer*

ok i have done some searching, but does anyone have any thoughts towards this. i have the same text design with letters and a basic firefighter cross. very easy to plot with vinyl and heat transfer. it is also very easy to heat transfer a printed image. now here is my question. 
does the vinyl transfer and the heat transfer image have the same texture and the same quality.
thanks guys


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

what do you mean by heat transfer? plastisol transfers?

either way, the answer is no, they will not look or feel the same and will look much different as they are washed.


----------



## Gyroink (May 30, 2011)

vinyl heat transfer vs. image printed on transfer paper and heat transfered on.

which is a better quality?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Vinyl heat transfer is better and will last longer than image printed on inkjet paper. 

Also, I don't agree that there is a big difference between a plastisol transfer and a good thin flexible PU heat transfer vinyl in most cases. However, if you have a large coverage design then I would shy away from vinyl. Open designs are better suited for vinyl.


----------



## Gyroink (May 30, 2011)

so what your sayin is that if i had a pretty basic design with letters and minor graphics, either way is ok
examples.. both these shirts can be done either way.. which would you prefer
[media]http://www.storestoshop.com/leases/S205/PixProdDT100.jpeg[/media]
http://www.firedesignsuk.com/images/BLUE%20STOPSLEY.jpg


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

are heat transfers from transfer express good quality and would last long?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Gyroink said:


> so what your sayin is that if i had a pretty basic design with letters and minor graphics, either way is ok
> examples.. both these shirts can be done either way.. which would you prefer
> [media]http://www.storestoshop.com/leases/S205/PixProdDT100.jpeg[/media]
> [media]http://www.firedesignsuk.com/images/BLUE%20STOPSLEY.jpg[/media]


On a dark or colored I would stay away from inkjet transfers as they will not last very long. 

My preference for the design shown would definetely be a thin flexible PU vinyl...especially if on colors or dark shirts.....if for print on demand or low quantities. Plastisol transfers for anything say above 25 shirts or for a design that you are going to go with for a while for repeat orders.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Here is a quick video that compares the time and costs of heat applied film versus screen printing...in my opinion with these graphics its really a matter of number of pieces in your order...
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_0a-vahmzo[/MEDIA]


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

All this really depends on the artwork.
I would not use inkjet transfers but plastisol transfers printed on a Roland for example. 

_does the vinyl transfer and the heat transfer image have the same texture and the same quality._ No vinyl have a smoother finnish with a slight gloss look and a sharper contrast. Saying that we have done a screen print job with ringspun shirts from India and the prints were amazing. None of those pesky fibres sticking up through.

Cut vinyl can last as long as screen printing.
We had a customer who is a plumber by trade, order more shirts as the shirts they were using the colour faded from a dark blue to light yet the vinly text was perfect. Thier last order was 4 years ago.


----------



## Gyroink (May 30, 2011)

thank you all very much, seeing as i will be doing local fire departments, medics, and schools i think i will be doing more vinyl shirts. im just afraid that the mass amounts of shirts needed (100,200 shirts) will be far to much work for one person in a short period of time. i must get into a routine and make myself a fast weeder lol


----------



## pcancilieri (Feb 14, 2011)

Vinyl will be a better choice for you because you have the option for safety certified reflective colors whitch meet regulations. For police fire ems ...


----------



## xtianity (Jul 14, 2011)

100,200 shirts? or you mean 100-200 shirts? 

If thats the case.... I would go for silk screen rather than vinyl heat transfers based on the front logo design. ( I dont trust my cutter for small details.  sorry... )

It will make your production cost and time to produce those shirts lower and also an option for additional orders.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

For that amount of shirts, I would have screen print transfers made. It will not be economical to do that many in vinyl. Much over 25 shirts, and you are going to lose your shirt. You could have them ganged on a sheet to help save costs. Contact any screen printer in the preferred vendors list or one near you. The time savings alone will be worth it.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I think the video is a little off the mark....For most jobs at about 24 piece screen printing and/or transfers are a better option...


----------



## xtianity (Jul 14, 2011)

Speaking of heat transfers...... what brand would you recommend for weedless heat transfers?
Sorry for the off topic.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Image clip for lights. No weeding. You do need a black and white laser to print out the negative. Check out Neenah Image Clip.


----------

